
Haroon Moqtazarda: Experience Founding - immigrationhelp
http://www.heekya.com/blog/?p=5
======
brlewis
_Simpler, easier, faster always wins out._

Man, do I hope that's true.

------
helveticaman
_Don't be afraid to ask for...raw measures of intelligence, [like SAT
scores]._ [loosely paraphased]

Interesting.

